# Yellow bellys



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy yellow belly or bull head catfish fingerlings


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Just curious a.c shiner, are you wanting them for bait? Or if you're stocking them and why? I have CC'S in my pond but they're coming out every time someone catches one. Mine are food hogs and I'm replacing them with a different predatory fish.

Call A.T.A.C.. Fish Hatchery. They're a sponser on this site. They may be able to help you.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Fenders in Baltic has bullheads for 60 cent a piece, just have to call in advance tell them how many you want and they go to their pond and siene them.

Sent from my HTC One S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I have a little pond and I love using them for bait but I've looked everywhere for a good hole for them I just wanna buy a couple hundred to start my pond but I live around Jackson if anyone can point me in the direction to a spot if they don't mind


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fenders Fish Farm is a great choice also (like weekend angler said). A lot of their fish are in my pond and all healthy (if I can keep those blue herons away).

Great family operation.


----------

